# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Over-poured...

## awelcome

can I put some back?  They are already coated with the calcium, but hoping I can put a few back into my culture.  This morning my new culture didn't have enough flies in it (plenty of larvae, but I guess I used up the crazy over population of flies that were in there).  So I had to take from my own first culture (which is actually pretty full of flies yay!) and wasn't prepared for how much faster it would pour out of those large containers.  I dropped a few in at a time and watched him already eat 60+ and there are still a good 20 or so in my cup.

----------


## bill

Just leave them. The frog will eat them 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## awelcome

you're saying to put them in the tank?  Right now they are still in my pour cup.

----------


## bill

Just put then in. The frog will have a snack for later. Call it froggie leftovers. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## awelcome

as if they would last til "later"  He ate them all, and there was actually probably closer to 30 more... so easily he ate around 90-100 flies today because I know I missed counting a few.

----------


## Lija

Look, just dont worry about it  :Wink:  all is good!

----------


## awelcome

not worried, just figured I'd put them back if I could so as not to deplete my new culture too quickly.  No biggie.

----------


## Brian

Late now, but if it happens again it should be fine to return them to the culture. Some people dust the flies used to start a new culture- it's supposed to help control mite populations by knocking the mites off. I'm not sure if that helps or not, but it doesn't seem to hurt :Smile: .

----------


## awelcome

thanks, I actually do remember now that I did dust them when I started the culture after reading that.... so I guess it wouldn't have mattered.  Of course, if you read my other post about making life easier, I hate those containers and trying to get them back in is maybe not worth the hassle lol.  But with my new alteration I am hoping the over-pour is no longer an issue.

----------

